# EQX - Equatorial Resources



## moses (5 November 2007)

EQX has broken out spectacularly on volume and SP in the last few days, and up another 11% so far this morning. It has also got a very nice SMA chart showing rising buying pressure. A look at the depth queue shows some serious buyers close to the top, ie, 200,000 @ 0.375.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2007)

*Re: EQX - EQITX*

LOL, A biotech joing the commodity rush. 

We're turning full circle. 

I'm looking forward to the day soon when I see a nickel company, turn into a dot com, turn into a biotech, turn into a uranium company, turn into a ??


----------



## prawn_86 (5 November 2007)

*Re: EQX - EQITX*

...turn into a carbon trading/offset company or into a 'green' company of some sort. Or a moon mining company


----------



## Nibbo (20 November 2007)

*Re: EQX - EQITX*

I bought on advice from a broker at a great price and so far all seems to be well. News on activities is due shortly. Very low volumes. I am looking at more


----------



## Trader52 (22 March 2008)

*Re: EQX - Eqitx*

I hold these at a higher price then current, so not happy.  However, they have some good plans for coal, which is a good commodity to be in at the moment.  If they can finish the deal on the coal mine the SP will take off as the stock is very tightly held.  I will hold.


----------



## kash (10 September 2010)

*Re: EQX - Equatorial Coal*

This company may be worth looking at.
Only 45.5m shares on issue. Changed recently from coal to iron ore. Now has two areas in congo close to existing deposits.

COMPLETION OF AIRBORNE GEOPHYSICS SURVEY 

● Equatorial Resources Limited (“Equatorial Resources” or “Company”) is pleased to advise 
    that it has completed a comprehensive airborne magnetic and radiometric survey over the 
    Company’s 100% owned Mayoko-Moussondji Iron Project (“MMIP”) located in the Republic 
    of Congo (“ROC”). 

● Raw        data   from   the   completed      survey    has  been     received    by   the   Company       and   the 
    geophysical interpretation has commenced. The results generated from the interpreted data 
    will be released to the market in October 2010. 

● Completion of the survey has been followed up with a site visit to the MMIP, the collection of 
    rock samples and the verification of observation points taken by BRGM. 

● Planning is underway to commence a comprehensive airborne geophysical survey over the 
    Company’s 100% owned Badondo Iron Project (“Badondo”) in the coming weeks.


----------



## kash (13 September 2010)

*Re: EQX - Equatorial Coal*

00%*OWNERSHIP*OF*TWO* 
 POTENTIALLY*LARGE‐SCALE*IRON*ORE* 
 PROJECTS*IN*REPUBLIC*OF*CONGO 

 World*Class*Location 

     Projects*located*close*to*major*industry*players*in*an* 
       emerggingg*gglobal*iron*ore*pprovince*((>500Mtppa* 
       pipeline) 
Mayoko‐Moussondji*Iron*Ore*Project 

     Large*scale*potential:*BRGM*identified*9km*of* 
       outcropping*ridges*prospective*for*hematite‐rich* 
       itabirite mineralisation 
     Existing*operational*railway*line*runs*directly*through* 
       property*and*leads*to*deep‐water*port*facility*at* 
       Pointe‐Noire 
Badondo*Iron*Ore*Project 

     Situated*within*an*emerging*cluster*of*world*class* 
       depositsdeposits*includingincluding*BelingaBelinga (CMEC),(CMEC),*AvimaAvima (Core(Core* 
       Mining/Severstal)*and*Nabeba (Sundance*Resources) 
     Large*scale*potential:*BRGM*identified*7km*of* 
       outcropping*ridges*prospective*for*hematite‐rich* 
       itabiriteitabirite mineralisationmineralisation 
Board*of*Directors*with*proven*track*record*of* 
success*in*Africa


----------



## The Muffin Man (2 December 2010)

This deserves a bump, is anyone else in on this play? I only purchased yesterday, but got in at $2.13 and it's now sitting at $2.55 and looking strong.

The fundamentals look great so far, and I'm eagerly awaiting the start of their drilling program.


----------



## suppy96 (20 December 2010)

Been on this since it was 38c only a few months ago, thats right a few months ago..,this will be the RIV of iron ore...mark my words...once drilling starts early next year and solid ore is confirmed, they have the rail and transport to start delivering..iron ore will be hot in 2011 and this company has an estimate target of 3.9bt of iron ore...the ride has only just begun


----------



## The Muffin Man (28 March 2011)

Thought I might give this thread a bump again. EQX is due to release it's exploration target for it's Badondo deposit this morning, and I'm tipping this could be big. The company has been in a trading halt since Thursday.

Anyone else invested in this play? The 2 tenaments in the Congo look fantastic, and infrastructure for one of these tenaments is already in existance. We could see that 3mtpa DSO mining operation spring up very quickly, which would be great as it would cash in on the high IO prices being experienced.


----------



## The Muffin Man (28 March 2011)

For those who would like to read the announcement

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110328/pdf/41xpcrb2mzt4q1.pdf

Target of 1.3Bn - 2.2Bn tonnes of IO between 30%-65%fe.

Brings EQX's global IO targets to *3.6Bn - 6.1Bn tonnes of IO between 30%-65%fe.*

If you're looking to a IO play in West Africa that is yet to fully develop it's market cap, this could be it.

Cheers.


----------



## takestock (30 March 2011)

I thought the annoncement was good but why is there weakness in the price?
Is it some profit taking or something that was in the announcement?


----------



## The Muffin Man (30 March 2011)

I personally don't think much of Badondo is being priced into the current market cap of the company because the tenament is stranded at the moment. There is little infrastructure in the area, and it's some distance to the coast. Badondo may start being priced into the market cap if SDL can get it's proposed rail and port infrastructure financed, as EQX would then look to piggy-back on that rail & port.

The tenament further to the South has rail running right through it that links to a deep water port, so no problems with that site. Drilling at that site is due to commence any time now.


----------



## The Muffin Man (23 June 2012)

Bump.

Just wondering if anyone has thoughts on this stock?

Market capitalisation of $225m, cash in the bank of $85m, giving an EV of $140m

Exploration target of 3.6Bn - 6.1Bn tonnes of IO between 30%-65%fe between its 2 tenements at Mayoko and Badondo.

Rail and port infrastructure already in place at the Mayoko deposit, and maiden JORC resource due to be released in the September quarter. Something like 25,000m drilled as at the start of June of the approximately 33,000m program planned to get the JORC figure.

The company looking to post a maiden JORC of 50-100mt DSO to underpin a start up mining program of 5mtp/a.


----------

